# BIT - Biotron Limited



## Joe Blow (30 May 2010)

Biotron Limited (BIT) is a biotechnology company developing and commercialising therapeutics and diagnostics to address a range of health issues. BIT's current focus is on development of antiviral therapeutics and high-throughput screening technologies for cancer diagnosis.

http://www.biotron.com.au


----------



## crypto (13 October 2014)

Hep C Cure
HIV Cure

Trading halt, pending formal announcement (an announcement re HIV cure was made on the 11th).

Watch this space...

http://news.iguana2.com/thebull/ASX/BIT/822527 

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5692...d-asx-bit-hiv-cure-hepatitis.htm#.VDskX1cfjk3


----------



## McLovin (13 October 2014)

Hmmm....Open label study in Bangkok with* 8 patients*, three of whom withdrew in the first three months (trial end point was 60 weeks) because of adverse effects of some of the drugs.



> The primary objectives of the trial were the assessment of safety and tolerability.




I think we probably need to wait for the double blind trials with a meaningful number of patients before popping the Champagne corks.


----------



## pixel (13 October 2014)

crypto said:


> Hep C Cure
> HIV Cure
> 
> Trading halt, pending formal announcement (an announcement re HIV cure was made on the 11th).
> ...










> We request a trading halt in advance of an announcement to be made to the market
> concerning a material capital raising.




That explains Friday's frenzy.
Nevertheless, I hold some as well.


----------



## crypto (13 October 2014)

One way or the other, Wednesday should be quite interesting.


----------



## crypto (13 October 2014)

Thursday's (10th) announcement to the ASX

http://www.biotron.com.au/wp-conten...esults-Show-Effective-Cure-of-Hepatitis-C.pdf


----------



## McLovin (13 October 2014)

pixel said:


> View attachment 59805
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The capital raising explains the marketing nature "hooray we've found a cure" of the study announcement.


----------



## crypto (15 October 2014)

They should make some sort of announcement today and come out of the trading halt as well. I wonder what will happen?

(I hold no shares in BIT, btw)


----------



## pixel (15 October 2014)

crypto said:


> They should make some sort of announcement today and come out of the trading halt as well. I wonder what will happen?
> 
> (I hold no shares in BIT, btw)




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01562355

they just did: Fully underwritten rights issue 
... and I do hold a BIT of a parcel in my portfolio


----------



## greggles (28 September 2018)

Breakout for Biotron today after the company announced a successful outcome to the BIT225-009 Phase 2 trial of its lead drug BIT225 in HIV-infected patients in combination with current antiretroviral drugs. The data shows that there are significant immunological benefits in patients receiving antiretroviral drugs with 200 mg BIT225 compared to antiretroviral drugs plus placebo. 

BIT exploded north following the announcement and is currently up 126.3% to 4.3c. 

Any success with a HIV-related clinical trial is always going to generate a lot of excitement and this is no exception. The critical question is, will it result in a viable treatment for HIV infection? Time will tell.


----------



## barney (28 September 2018)

greggles said:


> Any success with a HIV-related clinical trial is always going to generate a lot of excitement and this is no exception. The critical question is, will it result in a viable treatment for HIV infection? Time will tell.




I knew you'd be all over this one Greg


----------



## greggles (1 October 2018)

barney said:


> I knew you'd be all over this one Greg




Biotron is up another 24.4% today and is currently trading at 5.1c. Lots of optimism around BIT at the moment. The critical question is, how long will the optimism last?


----------



## barney (1 October 2018)

greggles said:


> Biotron is up another 24.4% today and is currently trading at 5.1c. Lots of optimism around BIT at the moment. The critical question is, how long will the optimism last?



Ive been away last couple of days  but BIT is starting to make some waves ….. 

Closed on its high today …. Up another 50+%  …. Buy side looks positive … Sell side is thin … volume is big so the DT's are obviously on it …… Given the nature of their business and positive HIV trials, the DT's may keep working it over for a while …. Too much of a punt for me but I'm a chicken now days


----------



## barney (2 October 2018)

barney said:


> Given the nature of their business and positive HIV trials, *the DT's may keep working it over for a while* ….




And work it over they did!! ………….. Big Volume last few days …. Only a small Market Cap so there could well be more fireworks before the fat lady sings


----------



## greggles (2 October 2018)

barney said:


> And work it over they did!! ………….. Big Volume last few days …. Only a small Market Cap so there could well be more fireworks before the fat lady sings




Gap up and massive volume today of over 100 million shares. BIT share price was up another 61.3% to 10c with an intraday high of 11c. From 1.9c to 10c in three trading sessions is an outstanding performance. Are there still more fireworks to come? The price action today would seem to indicate that BIT hasn't quite finished its epic run yet.


----------



## greggles (12 October 2018)

greggles said:


> The price action today would seem to indicate that BIT hasn't quite finished its epic run yet.




Yep. Even a down market this week couldn't dampen Biotron's bullishness. BIT up another 22.9% to 17.2c today.


----------



## barney (12 October 2018)

greggles said:


> *BIT up another 22.9% to 17.2c today.*




800% in a BIT over a couple of weeks ….. Hopefully some of the long term sufferers still had them stashed in the bottom draw


----------



## greggles (15 October 2018)

The Biotron Express just keeps on powering forward.

Today, BIT announced that it has received an R&D Tax Incentive refund of $1,072,831 for the 2017/18 financial year. The incentive refund results from expenditure on Biotron's antiviral drug development programs. 

The company has confirmed that it is fully funded for current activities and that the cash rebate will strengthen the company's cash position and support commercialisation activities.

The BIT share price is up another 32.35% to 22.5c today. An amazing run over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## barney (15 October 2018)

greggles said:


> The Biotron Express just keeps on powering forward.
> 
> Today, BIT announced that it has received an R&D Tax Incentive refund of $1,072,831 for the 2017/18 financial year. The incentive refund results from expenditure on Biotron's antiviral drug development programs.
> 
> ...




It will possibly have been a life changer for a few Punters I'm sure … and good luck to them

Todays turnover of Shares amounted to over $15 million dollars so its not exactly thin trading either


----------



## exberliner1 (15 October 2018)

barney said:


> It will possibly have been a life changer for a few Punters I'm sure … and good luck to them
> 
> Todays turnover of Shares amounted to over $15 million dollars so its not exactly thin trading either




$27mn if you include chi-x (which you should)


----------



## barney (16 October 2018)

exberliner1 said:


> $27mn if you include chi-x (which you should)




Yes 100% correct ….. I often forget about the other guy in the room …. Todays Commsec only trading was +$49 million ….. huge for a Spec


----------



## debtfree (31 July 2019)

A bit of interest in *BIT* lately so I have chosen it for the August Competition. How it will go for the month only time will tell.  Just a chart pick.

My short term MAs have moved above my Longer term MAs, that's a start. Volume dropped when price did of late.
My 1st target for this one is .15 cents (+60%) then next, a big .24 cents (158%) 
All or nothing most likely.


----------



## debtfree (1 September 2019)

I'm taking *BIT *again in this month's competition. It didn't work out too well last month for me but I thought I'd give it another chance. 
Volatility has pulled back so it might be ready to make a move soon, hopefully it will be up.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

Biotron said it has 30 compounds with good activity against a range of coronaviruses, “including human coronaviruses that cause mild cold-like symptoms as well as the SARS coronavirus that was responsible for the outbreak of that virus in 2003”.

“Those compounds can reduce the levels of coranvirus by 90 per cent to 100 per cent in infected cell cultures. "Importantly, several compounds have broad-spectrum activity against multiple strains of coronaviruses.”

Biotron said it was testing a few select compounds against the Wuhan coranvirus, known as 20190-nCoV. The work would be done under contract in specialist laboratories that have access to the new virus, which the company said has only recently been isolated and made available for study.

“Biotron’s priority will be testing its compounds that have shown broad-spectrum activity against different coronaviruses,” Biotron said in a statement to the ASX.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2020)

but tempering the talk 







> Biotron CEO Michelle Miller says while the company’s work on pan respiratory viruses continues, there’s not much to add at this stage.
> 
> “We have some good advanced compounds we can progress towards a treatment,” she says. “They might not work on this current virus but if it hangs around … we would like to be in a position to have something ready to go.”





> She says while a vaccine can be developed reasonably quickly, a drug cannot: “even if we have a compound which is absolutely fabulous we would have years of lead time before anything gets to market.”
> 
> By that time, the virus will have taken on another malevolent form.


----------



## debtfree (29 February 2020)

I had a crack at BIT in the Monthly Competition a couple of times last year and I think I'll give it another try for the March Comp.

Plenty of momentum late January, early February but has quieten down last 2-3 weeks with lighter volume. Has held up pretty well while the overall market has dropped away.
ST above LT EMAs and price is sitting nicely just above the 10 day MA. Time will tell as usual.
If it can get back to 17 cents by the end of the month it will be a nice return, roughly 40%.


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 November 2021)

BioTron's _announcement 2011-11-25_ headlined:
BioTrons' Drug effective against COVID-19 in animals.

Tells us that " ..._The Directors of Biotron Limited (ASX: BIT) are pleased to announce that the Company’s lead 
clinical asset, BIT225, has demonstrated substantial and clinically meaningful efficacy against 
SARS-CoV-2 in a series of animal and cell-based studies performed at The SCRIPPS Research 
Institute, La Jolla, CA, USA."_

Be interesting to see if the fizz lasts.
And while I'm sure they're more interested in human treatment, they could always take the lower road - if the 'Rona turns into a major problem for livestock? 






Discl: I don't hold.


----------



## Boggo (6 May 2022)

It's defying the rest of the market today. The expected news coming ??   (I do hold).

(click to expand)


----------

